# Revenue Code 981 Professional Charges Billed On UB



## Naphcare123 (Jan 23, 2018)

We have an Outpatient Hospital billing the ER professional services under revenue code 0981 and requesting separate payment. This is an Acute General Hospital (Not a CAH or RHC, etc.). Does Medicare allow separate payment for these services when billed on UB? It was my understanding that professional services paid per the Part B fee schedule, must be billed directly (HCFA format) to MCR under the physicians billing number/NPI? Can anyone provide direction or documentation? Thanks!


----------



## Christine1229 (Jan 23, 2018)

You can bill to Medicare ONLY if you have a facility contract.  Most major hospital out-patient facilities have this type of contract/agreement.
If you are an individual or group practice without a facility contract, you cannot bill on UB-04 - Hope that helps


----------



## Naphcare123 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

